# Some of my Sarcochilus



## emydura (Nov 14, 2021)

A few of my Sarc's in flower at the moment. They are flowering so much better now that I am growing them a lot cooler.

Sarcochilus Memoria Jack Abell













Sarchochilus Kulnura Dazzel 'Solid Pink' x Bunyip 'Forest Fruit'

This is a first flowering seedling from Barrita Orchids. I just love the colour of this one and the shape is good too. Barrita Orchids are taking Sarcochilus to another level. They are breeding plants with great colour, that have upright spikes and that flower proliferously. I believe they have a distributor in the US. So if you are interested in this genus, try and get plants from their breeding.






Sarchochilus Pixie Pearls 'Prolific'












Sarcochilus 'Glowing Embers' x 'Kulnura Festival'






Sarchochilus Earth's Peace ' Brayton Pink'


----------



## tcosta (Nov 14, 2021)

Very nice. I also have a clone of Pixie Pearls ‘Prolific’-it certainly lives up to its name with multiple spikes on a small plant. I remember watching a YouTube video posted from the US about Sarcs….I’m sure the bloke that did the video said he was bringing them in from Barrita. Will have to try to find who it was.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 14, 2021)

'Prolific' is stunning (as are the photos!)


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 14, 2021)

emydura said:


> A few of my Sarc's in flower at the moment. They are flowering so much better now that I am growing them a lot cooler.
> 
> Sarcochilus Memoria Jack Abell
> 
> ...


Very pretty.


----------



## emydura (Nov 14, 2021)

tcosta said:


> Very nice. I also have a clone of Pixie Pearls ‘Prolific’-it certainly lives up to its name with multiple spikes on a small plant. I remember watching a YouTube video posted from the US about Sarcs….I’m sure the bloke that did the video said he was bringing them in from Barrita. Will have to try to find who it was.



I was reading a thread from the Barrita Orchids Facebook page and an American asked them whether they had a distributor in the US and they said they did. They mentioned the US nursery you could get their plants through but I can't remember it and I don't know where that thread is now.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 14, 2021)

Holy cow, what a feast for the eyes are your colourful flowers, David. May I ask the measurements of these flowers (diameter).


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 14, 2021)

Spectacular flowers and photos


----------



## Just-passn-thru (Nov 14, 2021)

emydura said:


> I was reading a thread from the Barrita Orchids Facebook page and an American asked them whether they had a distributor in the US and they said they did. They mentioned the US nursery you could get their plants through but I can't remember it and I don't know where that thread is now.


I believe this is the US supplier I just purchased from them .
Excited to add them to my collection. 
Sunset Valley Orchids - Superior Hybrids for Orchid Enthusiasts


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 14, 2021)

Wow that first plant! Good job.


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2021)

Excellent growing and wonderful flowers. How cool are you growing them?


----------



## emydura (Nov 15, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Holy cow, what a feast for the eyes are your colouful flowers, David. May I ask the measurements of these flowers (diameter).



Thanks Rudolf. The flowers diameter range from about 2.5 cm to 3.0 cm.


----------



## emydura (Nov 15, 2021)

Just-passn-thru said:


> I believe this is the US supplier I just purchased from them .
> Excited to add them to my collection.
> Sunset Valley Orchids - Superior Hybrids for Orchid Enthusiasts



Actually that sounds right. Thanks for that.


----------



## Just-passn-thru (Nov 15, 2021)

emydura said:


> Actually that sounds right. Thanks for that.


Your welcome


----------



## fionasbarnwell (Nov 16, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful! Amongst of my favorite orchids. They put up such when they flower.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 19, 2021)

Points, lots of points for culture, David!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 20, 2021)

Ok, I bought a small S. fitzgeraldii; please School me in your magical Sarc ways please.


----------



## emydura (Nov 20, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Ok, I bought a small S. fitzgeraldii; please School me in your magical Sarc ways please.



You are growing a species there which will have its own specific requirements. I haven't grown fitzgeraldii myself. The only species I have is hartmanii which is very easy to grow. Here is some cultural advice for fitzgeraldii









Sarcochilus fitzgeraldii care and culture


Sarcochilus fitzgeraldii is native to Australia. They are found in the area from the Hastings River in the north-east of New South Wales to the Conondale Range in the south east of Queensland...




travaldo.blogspot.com


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Nov 20, 2021)

Emy, how many plants are in that first pic, & how old is the Plant to bloom like thanks? Thanks, Joe.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## emydura (Nov 22, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Emy, how many plants are in that first pic, & how old is the Plant to bloom like thanks? Thanks, Joe.



That is just the one plant in the first photo. I bought this as a relatively large division, maybe 5 years ago. They can grow pretty quickly. This plant from Barrita Orchids is in a 10 cm pot and is only flowering for the third time and it is already a specimen plant -






Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 22, 2021)

emydura said:


> You are growing a species there which will have its own specific requirements. I haven't grown fitzgeraldii myself. The only species I have is hartmanii which is very easy to grow. Here is some cultural advice for fitzgeraldii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I doing my best to translate that advice to my conditions. I don’t like to repot in winter so I think I’ll just observe it for now. It has a very healthy appearance, which is why I could not resist.


----------

